# Signs of life @ Arkiv....



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Maybe Arkiv Music is going to make a comeback??

some signs of life:

https://arkivmusic.com/collections/february-2022-new-releases


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Heck148 said:


> Maybe Arkiv Music is going to make a comeback??
> 
> some signs of life:
> 
> https://arkivmusic.com/collections/february-2022-new-releases


I would think twice before ordering.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hopefully they'll sort the search tool (which was crap) and have more competitive prices. Have Naxos still got Arkiv? They bought it initially.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I would think twice before ordering.


Right, it's certainly not back up to full speed...but something's happening...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Heck148 said:


> Right, it's certainly not back up to full speed...but something's happening...


I did saw it, but as I am on their mailing list you would expect some more activity .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe I am lucky, but I never had the problems some of the members have had with Arkive.

PS: I just ordered Persichetti organ works CD. I am a big fan of his.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

arpeggio said:


> Maybe I am lucky, but I never had the problems some of the members have had with Arkive..


Right, I've never had a problem with Arkiv, plus their onsite search engine is really excellent...very well organized, easy to navigate...


----------



## Monica (10 mo ago)

I'm taking this as a good sign.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I just ordered and received a CD from Arkive.

I am listening to it now. 

It is a recording of the organ music of Vincent Persichetti.


----------

